# Hunting/Training Collar



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking to buy a training/hunting collar for my 6 month old vizsla puppy. 
Here are the two we have it narrowed down to unless you guys have something you HIGHLY recommend. 
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search_catalog_command.cmd?fromProductSearch=true&item1=IK-661037
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search_catalog_command.cmd?fromProductSearch=true&item1=IK-661038

Any of you had any experiences with either of these?
Thank you!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We have the Garmin Delta and love it. (Although we don't hunt, we just use it for off leash hiking.) We do have to use quite a high level - 10/15 - when he doesn't respond to vibe (which is rare now) but he's not a very sensitive V like most.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think this past thread my help you.
I personally would move up to a tritronics collar if your a hunter.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,19450.msg130250.html#msg130250


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We have the Tritonic unit with multiple collars attached. So easy even I can use it.


----------



## olofsonb (Dec 15, 2013)

I have the Delta, minus the dog at the moment lol, but I tried it on myself on EVERY level multiple times just so I was aware what the levels were like before I ever put my dog through it. Like most say several of the levels are not very hot at all. Pros to that: some dogs don't need the high heat so this helps for those. Cons obviously being the opposite: you may have to take to a pretty high level for attention getting on some dogs. I will say this though, I did try multiple levels on my neck as that's the usual spot placement on canines (other then their hind quarters) but i was too scared to try the highest on my neck because I knew it was PLENTY strong and would NEVER have to take it that high. I tried the highest on my calves and it made my entire muscle flex and tense. Vibrate is a weird feeling, almost as if there's something crawling in your skin. Hope this helps in your decision. Once I get my pup in 2 weeks I'll probly wait a couple weeks before I have him wear it then another couple weeks before I test it. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

No experience with the Cabelas collar - I love Cabelas - but when it comes to an electronic correction device I want a name brand specializing in the tool, not a knock off with a company logo on it.
That said, my daily user is a Tri-tronics. However, I am currently using a Garmin Delta with a dog that is in for training that was supplied by the owner for me to transition the dog to. Overall I like it and would use it, with a caveat.
We are sellers of gear and we have received back two Garmin Delta's in the past month. One (Sport model with bark limiter) picked up Remote Control radio signals when the poor pup was wearing it in "Bark" mode (as a bark collar). They moved to a Dogtra Super X. The other was a guy with a lab that could take the heat - the collar worked, just not "hot" enough for that particular dog. He moved to a Dogtra 1900, which is also a great unit. With recent history - I wouldn't use an e-collar with a "bark limiter" function in a congested neighborhood. Unfortunately, it looks like Garmin is bundling almost all their new collars with a bark limiter. Recent experience is telling me that's not a great idea.
Huntindawg.com has a newsletter out this week that gives 5% off with coupon code 5OFF at checkout and free shipping on orders over $99, not sure how that compares to Cabelas. 
Good luck!
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ken looks like the collars were Delta, and Delta sport. Not a Cabelas collar, just being sold by them.
I love tritonics, and feel garmin fell down on the job with the delta. It maybe hot enough for a pet, but not a hunting bred pointer. It in no way compares to the Sport Basic that it was to replace.
My best advice to anyone looking to purchase a collar is "Spend the extra money and buy a good one".


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks TR - guess I shoulda taken the time to actually go to the links. 

Ken


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

If I'm remembering correctly, the Delta doesn't have a bark limiter (this I know for sure) and the Delta Sport does have one. I read reviews on both, and the bark function had a lot of negative reviews, so we went with just the Delta. I find the reviews on gundogsupply.com super helpful.

The Delta is hot enough for Dexter, but I agree that it might not be for some dogs, especially if they tend to be stubborn or have a heavier coat.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

That's correct DexMom - the Sport has the bundled barklimiter, the basic does not. It is a button to turn on/off the bark limiter function on the Sport model.

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The dog doesn't have to be stubborn to blow off a collar.
High prey drive will get you the same results in the field, with a collar that is not hot enough. You also need to look at the distance the collar will reach out, and the reliability of the collar at long distances. 
Your dog may not normally range over 100 yards when off leash, but does that hold true if he is on chase?
A collar that sometimes drops the dog at shorter distances can give you a false sense of security, and get your pup in trouble.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Three important comments 
1). Our pup Blaze just 6 mos got inadvertently shocked wearing the Garmin DeltaSport collar while in Bark mode( had only used Bark mode). He was in outside in yard and started wailing and contorting. I thought he was having a seizure. He came inside house and it happened again. I immediately removed the collar. The neighbor was using a hobby remote car and it was triggering a shock. Garmin acknowledged frequency is the same and could be problem. We live in a lake community that people and toys increase as weather warms. 
2) We purchased our collars thru Huntindawg.com. We had not purchased anything previously from them. They were great with helping resolve this problem. Even personally followed up on new collar. We returned the delta sport and bought the Dogtra SuperX. So far so good. So a Thankyou huntdawg.com / WillowyndRanch / Ken. Will definitely use them again ( hopefully not for E-collar issues :/ ) 
3) A Huge Lesson for All- Take E collar off if not present with dog!!! I can't imagine the trauma if I wouldn't of been there to intervene and get collar off. You may think your E-collar is fine but you never know what outside element may trigger a shock. We know firsthand. We had a Tritronic collar for ages for our GSP no prob. So we were really ' shocked' ( pun intended!!) when poor Blaze took the hits while in Bark mode. 
Safe shopping V friends.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry I tagged wrong email in previous post: huntindawg.com. Again great service!


----------

